# Resources > Education Center >  >  Ask O'nus!

## O'nus

Hello:

I was thinking of making a series of threas that could possibly even turn into another forum.

An "Ask X" forum.  Or "X on Y problem".

For example:

"O'nus on Caffeine Addiction" 
"O'nus on Onions & Crying"
"O'nus on Existentialism"

or a thread in which anyone can contribute many bits of information:

"Fred on Basic HTML"
"Sally on Molecular Biology"

etc.

The "Ask X" seems pretty straightforward.

I've seen this done in other forums and it usually has a good turn-out.

What do you think?

----------


## wasup

It sounds like a good idea, but for now lets try to not make another forum out of it.  Keep it in the lounge, or something.

----------


## Demerzel

Sounds good. Id type more but i have 2 and a half minutes left here.

----------


## Kaniaz

I think perhaps, if kept within reason, this could turn out to be a excellent idea. I'm not going to go into detail here because i'm not very good at stuff like this, but basically whatever happens, we just need to note that this is a forum and the focus must stay on it being a "anybody can jump in and discuss" thing, not a "ask X specifically everybody else is wrong" thing.

----------


## Merck

How about we find some way to incorporate everyone's affinities here.  Basically if we had a list of affinities and the user they correspond to, people could go to that specific user/s and ask a question that falls in the specified field of knowledge.  This is just a thought.

----------

